
A Comparison of the 4 Largest Aircraft Ever Built - nowsourcing
http://www.asb.tv/blog/2011/02/worlds-largest-aircraft/
======
Rhapso
Is it just me or is a decent sized airship bigger, more efficient, and lighter
then all these planes?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ_129_Hindenburg#Specification...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ_129_Hindenburg#Specifications)

Ignore the exploding part.

